# height of vent pipe for pellet stove going through the roof



## kserr (Oct 30, 2008)

Question for anybody out there.  We vented our pellet stove vertical about 16ft through the roof.  We are about 4ft from the ridge how high are we supposed to be extended? We are about 2 feet and some inches the inspector gave us the o.k. but I think he is a green horn on pellet installation.  Our manual said at least 2 feet but someone told us if we were close to the ridge it had to be 2 feet above the ridge. What is the reasoning for this? Our system seems to be operating fine.


----------



## pegdot (Oct 31, 2008)

Hopefully, someone who's an expert will jump in here and answer your question. I'm no expert but if the minimum is 2' I'd go over that just to make sure I was good. The exhaust is fairly hot and you certainly don't want to "bake" your shingles. One thing you might want to consider is the direction of the prevailing winter winds in your area. If the wind would tend to blow the exhaust towards the ridge of your roof you might end up with soot all over your shingles unless the pipe extends above it.


----------



## Shortstuff (Oct 31, 2008)

The quick and correct answer is if you are within 10' of the ridge, you have to be at least 2' above the ridge line in height.  Another words if you had a long level and placed one end on the ridge and the other end beside your vent pipe and draw a line on the vent pipe, the pipe should extend a minimum of 2' above that line.

If your vent pipe is more than 10' away from the ridge, then you would find where the level line from the pipe to the roof is 10' away.  Again, the pipe must extend 2' above that line.

Hope this helps and happy heating!

Steve

P.S. Here is my setup:


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes the 2 and 10 rule is for wood burning and a good idea for pellet but not necessary. 24" is good unless you have a 24/12 pitch roof

2 feet out is about all you need unless you have something like a Evaporative cooler near it or something els that might draw smoke into the house.
then you need to have your pellet vent 2 feet above the air inlet of this kind of vent

Most Manufactures have a chart in the manual and they will have from 18" to 24" out the roof for a pellet stove.


----------



## Shortstuff (Oct 31, 2008)

> Yes the 2 and 10 rule is for wood burning and a good idea for pellet but not necessary.



Our state code requires this for pellet stoves too.

Steve


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 31, 2008)

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> > Yes the 2 and 10 rule is for wood burning and a good idea for pellet but not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I forgot you live if the THAT STATE that every new Manual has EXCEPT for Mass.


----------



## Shortstuff (Oct 31, 2008)

> Oh I forgot you live if the THAT STATE that every new Manual has EXCEPT for Mass.



I'm not sure what you mean by that but we do have codes that we have to abide by.

Steve


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 31, 2008)

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> > Oh I forgot you live if the THAT STATE that every new Manual has EXCEPT for Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass has the Most  Restrictive BS codes that override the owners manual.
Most States will go by what the owners manual say.

"NOTE: The following requirements reference various Massachusetts and national codes not contained in this manual."

then there will be a bunch of BS codes that only reflect Massachusetts.


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 31, 2008)

I laugh every time my buddy needs to do anything on his house in Mass. It's pretty bad here in RI, but certainly not as bad as in Mass.


----------



## flashbang (Nov 1, 2008)

HUD on manufactured (modular) homes and mobile homes must be meet in *ANY* state.

Title 24--Housing and Urban Development 
CHAPTER XX--OFFICE OF ASSISTANT SECRETARY FOR HOUSING--FEDERAL HOUSING COMMISSIONER, DEPARTMENT OF HOUSING AND URBAN DEVELOPMENT 

PART 3280--MANUFACTURED HOME CONSTRUCTION AND SAFETY STANDARDS 

24 CFR Ch. XX (5–1–01 Edition)
3280.710

(vii) The chimney shall extend at least three feet above the part of the roof through which it passes and at least two feet above the highest elevation
of any part of the manufactured home within 10 feet of the chimney.

This is an altered 10-2 rule.
3 feet out the roof unless the stack is within 10 feet of the ridge then 2 feet is the minimum.


----------

